# Education Master Class



## OPERA FRANKFURT EDUCATION (Oct 7, 2017)

Dear friends . Only for beginners . I would like to inform you 08.10.17 and 09.10.17 I'm having a closed Master Class and the selection of a course of initial training at Ludwig-Maximilians-Universität München (Germany ) . The preparatory courses . The master class is open and free . But requires prior registration . Event takes place in one of the rooms of the Frankfurt City Opera . For those wishing to participate in selection you must have at least one finished piece in his repertoire . Master class and subsequent courses are conducted in English only . Frederico Buntari


----------

